# Webcopy needs extra commands



## JamesElstone (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi *g*uys,

This is another note for myself, but also a question. When installing the www/webcopy port `cd /usr/include/ && h2ph x86/*` needs to be run as root before webcopy will work. Is this a problem with the port itself, or Perl (the conversion of the C headers to Perl headers)?

James.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

I think it's a problem with the port. The Makefile has its own do-install target. Those commands probably need to be added to it.


----------



## JamesElstone (Jul 10, 2013)

OK.

I have also found out that it references Perl4 CoreLibs and uses depreciated Perl interfaces. Is it just a case of e-mailing Cy (the port maintainer) that there is an issue, or is there a better way to report the issues? Having never reported an issue before, I need a little guidance please...

James.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

Some maintainers don't mind it if you email them. But it's probably better to file a Problem Report. Set the category to "ports" and put "www/webcopy" first in the synopsis so everybody knows which port the PR refers to.


----------

